# Mule 2500 Overheating



## FISHINFOOL87

I received a 2002 Kawasaki Mule 2500 in a trade and since day one it keeps over heating. I have read on some forums that these mules have been known to overheat sometimes because the cooling system gets air in it, but I don't think this is the case because it continually overheats. Has anyone had this problem or does anyone know how to fix it.

I have changes the thermostat and flushed the cooling system. I also put new coolant in the system. I still cant figure it out. I am pretty sure the water pump is working still because when I give it gas after its overheated coolant comes out of the over flow tank vent line. It is very frustrating. There has to be a trick or a fix. Help please 

Thanks Scott


----------



## snapperlicious

Did you rinse the radiator fins? Could have mud or dust in it.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

I have rinsed the radiator fins twice and it didn't help a bit I am lost......


----------



## snapperlicious

Take the thermostat out and run it with the cap open and see if it's circulating around.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

That's a good idea I am going to try that when I get home.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Is the cooling fan coming on?


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

yes its wired to run all the time....


----------



## Cody C

Had to replace the water pump in ours after about 900 hours. It was a pain...
But it was a lot cheaper to do ourselves... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sand storm

Here goes what you need to check:
1. make sure brakes are free when not applied. Jack up each wheel and make sure they are not wrongly adjusted. It happens and can contribute to the cause.
2. Did you use a 50/50 mix of coolant and not 100% coolant?
3. Install a gauge and if it runs past 210 degrees it is hot.
4. Have you checked the oil for signs of coolant in the crankcase? If so its head gaskets and they do fail. This too can increase the PSI in your cooling system.
5. Check all hoses to make sure they are not collapsing when engine is warm and impeding the flow of the coolant system....it happens.
6. Flushing out the radiators doesn't mean it isn't plugged. Remove it and have a radiator shop clean the radiator core.

Good luck.
Mule 3010 owner


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Thanks for all the help/input will try all these recommendations and let ya'll know the outcome as soon as I get to it.


----------



## Hueyfisher

*On mine I had to....*

So I have a 2000 model 2510. The person I purchased from had done the t-stat, flushed radiator, checked hoses, replaced overflow bottle, radiator cap, finally replaced water pump. I drove it at this point and bought it....seemed fine.

Then within 3tenths of an hour it started heating up on me!!!
So, I found out it wasn't mixed with 50/50 aluminum coolant, bought that and went ahead and changed the oil as it was low and I was told to put a Kawasaki only filter on it. Nope didn't help.

The way I finally resolved the issue, was taking to a local shop, and it was diagnosed(pressure tested) with blown head gaskets. And sure enough after having them replaced it starts great runs great, faster now more power, and it doesn't over heat even pulling a small load and running all over POC....

I was givin the head gaskets and they had several spots were the exhaust ports were pumping into the water ports. So it was literally heating the water. No oil or water mixed at all...just exhaust port to water jackets...

The total bill including maching the heads and adjusting the valves was a little over $500...so not very happy, but not the end of the world as it is really cherry now, and the whole family loves to ride around in it...
Parts are under $150 including maching the heads($85), if you want to do it yourself.

Huey


----------



## crane man

check oil level carb will leak into crankcase and over fill


----------



## ZahraM5

sand storm said:


> Here goes what you need to check:
> 1. make sure brakes are free when not applied. Jack up each wheel and make sure they are not wrongly adjusted. It happens and can contribute to the cause.
> 2. Did you use a 50/50 mix of coolant and not 100% coolant?
> 3. Install a gauge and if it runs past 210 degrees it is hot.
> 4. Have you checked the oil for signs of coolant in the crankcase? If so its head gaskets and they do fail. This too can increase the PSI in your cooling system.
> 5. Check all hoses to make sure they are not collapsing when engine is warm and impeding the flow of the coolant system....it happens.
> 6. Flushing out the radiators doesn't mean it isn't plugged. Remove it and have a radiator shop clean the radiator core.
> 
> Good luck.
> Mule 3010 owner


These tips were very helpful to solve my issue, thank you


----------

